# 4 year old with ocd?



## MissCameron25

hello all i just wanted to know if any moms out there have a young child with ocd or anxiety problems? my soon to be 5 year old daughter has this problem and i`m having a really hard time with her it is even more hard on me since i`m 6 months pregnant and i have a one year old ..I have to repeat everything more that 3 or 4 times sometimes i feel like i`m walking on eggshells i love my little girl and nobody seems to understand what i`m going thought i`m just so stressed out !!:cry: also i have suffered from this problem as a young child and still have it so i know what she is going thought but it is so hard seeing it from the other side anyways tx alot


----------



## rubygirl01

I am not sure how i can help but i have an 11 year old that is high anxiety OCD along with his ADHD. i did not notice it until the doc said something to us about 3 years ago but it all made sense once he explained it to me. We use the phrase at our house and at school that you have to say what you men, BUT mean what you say. I did some research on how to cope with the OCD and i realize now that he needs help i cannot give him. The best advice i can give you is that getting her to a phyc ( if possible)will be the best help.


----------



## passengerrach

hiya my little sister seemed to have ocd when she was younger from about the age of 3 shes now 6 and it mainly dosent affect her anymore we just ignored all the things she did if we did try to stop her (in a rush or something) she would go in to a tamtrum and scream and cry and refuse to do anything till she had done it. i understand how you feel it could be a nightmare at times x


----------



## mommyof3co

My middle son, Casen, will turn 5 at the end of this month and he has both. It hasn't been diagnosed but I KNOW it's what it is and we are just dealing with it, no need to get a diagnosis at this point he is functioning fine it's just harder in some areas kwim? We try and just go with the flow really, we have certain rules of course but he has things he NEEDS to do and we give him warnings to when we are going to have to go to bed or leave the house or whatever it may be so he can be prepared for the change, he knows if he needs to do something he does it then. There are times he has anxiety attacks though, gets himself very worked up over something that seems so small but it's much more than a tantrum, it's hard to explain, I'm sure you understand but it's not a want but a need and he feels it isn't being filled and he can't handle it.


----------



## MissCameron25

hey thank you for your replys it is sad to know a young child has this problem but the best way to deal with it is cope it is hard but i know it`s not her fault tx again :)


----------



## suzanne0402

hi my three year old has an ocd and if i find it easier to just do what he wants otherwise he lies on the floor screaming and we get no where fast


----------



## carrieanne

my son is now 12 he has ocd anxiety and is adhd its hard work and a constant battle you need to get as much support as possible from docs and school are you with the childrens mental health service if not see if you can get referred its not easy being a parent of a child with problems and it doesnt get easier its not something they just grow out of pm me if you need to xxxx


----------



## daisy1507

hi, just wondering how you got on all these years later? my son is four and has had compulsions for some time that are getting worse and we are about to seek professional help


----------

